# Sexy & Suggetive Humor...



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

nothing 'suggestive' about either of those.

downright crude.

stock in trade of 'men' like this:


----------



## Pogo

WillHaftawaite said:


> nothing 'suggestive' about either of those.
> 
> downright crude.
> 
> stock in trade of 'men' like this:




James O'Keefe?   Well all righty then.


----------



## Pogo

Great thread Bonzi.  Come sit on my lap.  We'll talk about the first thing that pops up.


----------



## Bonzi

okay fine..... let me see if I can do better.....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Pogo

Bonzi said:


>



One of my co-workers used to say --

 "My dick .... I like that in a woman".


----------



## Bonzi

It's like I have to provide everything either .. sheesh!


----------



## Pogo

From the Pastafarian thread:

*He'll Take Care Of You *

Gina had just got married and being a traditional Italian, she was still a virgin. So, on her wedding night, staying at her mother's house, she was nervous. But her mother reassured her. "Don't worry, Gina. Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take care of you." 

So up she went. When she got upstairs, Tony took off his shirt and exposed his hairy chest. Gina ran downstairs to her mother and says, "Mama, Mama, Tony's got a big hairy chest!" "Don't worry, Gina," says the mother," all good men have hairy chests. Go upstairs. He'll take good care of you." 

So, up she went again. When she got up in the bedroom, Tony took off his pants exposing his hairy legs. Again, Gina ran downstairs to her mother. "Mama, Mama, Tony took off his pants and he's got hairy legs!" "Don't worry. All good men have hairy legs. Tony's a good man. Go upstairs and he'll take good care of you." 

So up she went again. When she got up there, Tony took off his socks and on his left foot he was missing three toes. When Gina saw this, she ran downstairs. "Mama, Mama, Tony's got a foot and a half!" 

"Stay here and stir the pasta," says the mother. "This is a job for Mama!


----------



## ChrisL

Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


>




The cowrie shell rated this "funny".


----------



## Pogo

I was looking for a place to put a found image -- this thread oughta work:


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.
Click to expand...


You are kidding me, right?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding me, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding me, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Come on, that joke is older than my grandma!    It's just a dumb play on words.  Dirty joke = two white horses fell in the mud.  Because they fell in the mud, they are dirty?  Then three came out?  What would happen that would make another horse?    Do you get it now?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding me, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, that joke is older than my grandma!    It's just a dumb play on words.  Dirty joke = two white horses fell in the mud.  Because they fell in the mud, they are dirty?  Then three came out?  What would happen that would make another horse?    Do you get it now?
Click to expand...


 

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, two white horses fell in the mud.  Three came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are kidding me, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, that joke is older than my grandma!    It's just a dumb play on words.  Dirty joke = two white horses fell in the mud.  Because they fell in the mud, they are dirty?  Then three came out?  What would happen that would make another horse?    Do you get it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I can't believe you've never heard that before.  Geez.


----------



## Mr Natural

Hey, baby, mind if I try out my bowling grip?


----------



## Pogo

Mr Clean said:


> Hey, baby, mind if I try out my bowling grip?



"Spare me!"

I'm sure there's a "split" joke somewhere...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## CremeBrulee

I call my penis Richard because it's long for Dick.


----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
This is hilarious - no apologies....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>




I dated a girl with the same standard.

Had to drop her.


I'm not cutting off 2" for anyone


----------



## Bonzi

Oh don't think it's informative... not true at all!  I'd like to have a guy with none at all!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>



Something you ordered?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something you ordered?
Click to expand...

 
uh.... no..... but could not find a humorous "Do Not Enter" sign......


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something you ordered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh.... no..... but could not find a humorous "Do Not Enter" sign......
Click to expand...



LIke this one?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something you ordered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh.... no..... but could not find a humorous "Do Not Enter" sign......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LIke this one?
Click to expand...

 
Yeah I mean who would want to go there... .other than Unkotare?  (I'm excluding gays because I'm assuming that is a girls hiney)


----------



## saveliberty

What does it take to get a beer around here?

It better be a cash price, minus comedian and dancer cover.


----------



## Bonzi

saveliberty said:


> What does it take to get a beer around here?
> 
> It better be a cash price, minus comedian and dancer cover.


----------



## Bonzi

I had this really weird dream about cats last night.

Hubby and I had a beach condo rental and for whatever reason, I decided to bring our black cat (which we don't own a black cat) - but anyway, just was I was getting to the condo, I realized there was no litterbox etc. so was wondering why I brought the cat! Well, he met up with me later and asked why I brought the cat, and I told him I was an idiot and all that - well the cat went missing - so I looked in the closet and there was another cat that looked similar but was not our cat, and had just had like 4-5 kittens!  Then, there were more other kittens running around and a dog or two!

We don't own any pets... I guess I must want a bunch.. not sure what that dream means... very weird...


----------



## Bonzi

OK so back on topic.......


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

I'm in such a raunchy mood today - I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> I'm in such a raunchy mood today - I don't even know where to begin!


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in such a raunchy mood today - I don't even know where to begin!
Click to expand...

 
Damn, a day late and a dollar short... I just read this!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

Bonzi said:


>



Not much room for misinterpretation there....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Great thread Bonzi.  Come sit on my lap.  We'll talk about the first thing that pops up.



  This being a political board....
Hey Bonzi,come sit on my lap and we can talk about inflation.


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
Click to expand...

 
Good think that mannequin is in a display window... God only know what would happen if it were out on the floor......


----------



## froggy

Let tell you a joke so funny you'll laugh so hard your tits will fall off. Wait you've already heard it.


----------



## Bonzi

A lot of people that make memes are bad spellers!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread Bonzi.  Come sit on my lap.  We'll talk about the first thing that pops up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This being a political board....
> Hey Bonzi,come sit on my lap and we can talk about inflation.
Click to expand...


  Or maybe the rise and fall of the Wang Dynasty....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

What is the difference between a Booker and a drug dealer?


A hooker can wash her crack and resell it.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> What is the difference between a Booker and a drug dealer?
> 
> 
> A hooker can wash her crack and resell it.



You said "booker."


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a hooker and a drug dealer?
> 
> 
> A hooker can wash her crack and resell it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said "booker."
Click to expand...

oops! darn old key pad.lol


----------



## Iceweasel

Little Johnny argued with his biology teacher. He insisted his dad had two penises. A little one he goes to the bathroom with and a big one mommy brushes her teeth with.


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
oh you like that huh? hmmmm


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy

Bonzi said:


>


And if they didn't stare she'd hate that more.lol


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## CrusaderFrank

ChrisL said:


>



My brother Rich, who made Sam Kinison laugh, told this one New Years Eve,

What's the difference between 3 dicks and a joke?

Your Mom can't take a joke


----------



## ChrisL

Yo mama jokes!  Good idea!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Burger King . . . just saying.


----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Syriusly

I do enjoy Bonzi threads.....


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> I do enjoy Bonzi threads.....


 
thank you!  where did that come from???


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do enjoy Bonzi threads.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!  where did that come from???
Click to expand...


This thread just reminded me of why I enjoy your participation at USMB.

A nice relief from threads that consist in large part of "libtard" "Right wing nut jobs" and "asshole"


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do enjoy Bonzi threads.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!  where did that come from???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread just reminded me of why I enjoy your participation at USMB.
> 
> A nice relief from threads that consist in large part of "libtard" "Right wing nut jobs" and "asshole"
Click to expand...

 
well - there are so many of those I'm afraid I have nothing new to contribute!
I guess if I get really passionate about an issue I may venture there - but likely it will be in the Civil Debate Area!
I'll create a "name calling thread"  if I'm up for that!


----------



## Syriusly

For you.....


----------



## Bonzi

I just noticed the typo in the title of this thread!  UGH!!!


----------



## Bonzi

Syriusly said:


> For you.....


 
hilarious! what can I say?????


----------



## Syriusly

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hilarious! what can I say?????
Click to expand...


Show it to your husband.

He will get it in the end.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## williepete




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## theliq

Bonzi said:


>


Here's a true story for you Bonzi............Fox FM Radio had a competition for a Weeks Holiday on the Gold Coast

Contestant had to answer 3 Questions,they would then ring their partner and if the 3 answers were the same ......Free expenses Holiday


The Fox DJ for use of a better word, contacted a Guy called Brian.

Question 1.......Brian,when was the last time you had sex.....Answer.....about 8.00am this morning

Question 2........Brian,how long did it last?..............................Answer......about 10 minutes

Question 3........Brian,where did you do it ?.............................Answer......on the kitchen table


The Jock then rang Brains wife Sarah.........explained she had to answer the same 3 Questions the same to get the Trip.....Yeah she said,I heard about
this contest.

Question 1..........Sarah,when was the last time you had sex.......Answer...About 8.10 this morning .....DJ    Yes that about matches

Question 2...........Sarah,how long did it last..................................Answer..About 12 minutes.......DJ        Yeah that's about right......now during this conversation Brian was heard saying.."Just tell them the truth Babe

Question 3............Sarah,where did you do it ?...............slight hesitation ...Answer.....UP THE ASS

That's Australia for you Bonzi.........LOL  nothing BUTT(excuse the pun) the truth,the HOLE truth(AGAIN excuse the pun)steve


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Likkmee

Bonzi said:


> I had this really weird dream about cats last night.
> 
> Hubby and I had a beach condo rental and for whatever reason, I decided to bring our black cat (which we don't own a black cat) - but anyway, just was I was getting to the condo, I realized there was no litterbox etc. so was wondering why I brought the cat! Well, he met up with me later and asked why I brought the cat, and I told him I was an idiot and all that - well the cat went missing - so I looked in the closet and there was another cat that looked similar but was not our cat, and had just had like 4-5 kittens!  Then, there were more other kittens running around and a dog or two!
> 
> We don't own any pets... I guess I must want a bunch.. not sure what that dream means... very weird...


Well. if you woke up and your asshole hurt too that would be referred to as a SOMA COMA.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Moonglow

This gives Arronland  a boner, every,,,, time........


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## froggy

Funny Video Funny Fail Try Not To Laugh - Extreme…:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

That should be PAGES, not papers.    Nothing like ruining a perfectly fine joke!


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


>



He wishes!    Dear Penthouse . . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst

ChrisL said:


>




For who?

Preteens?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

WillHaftawaite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For who?
> 
> Preteens?
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
It took me forever to figure out that was a person!  That is so gross!  (until you realize...)


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi

didn't you post this already?  I have no clue what this means?  What robot????


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 60031


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60031
Click to expand...

 
Did you say it out loud?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say it out loud?
Click to expand...


Had to say it a couple of times, but I just got it. lol


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say it out loud?
Click to expand...


yup

just wondering why you would say you're a penis


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 60031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you say it out loud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> just wondering why you would say you're a penis
Click to expand...

 
did I ever claim to make and sense or be sane???


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Iceweasel




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi

Bonzi said:


>


 
fbj


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


>


 
can't see


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't see
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Hee hee.


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

defcon4


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4


Who that? Nah..she is not pills. Pills has Nine West Women's Towsley Leather Boots on and this one doesn't.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> defcon4


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who that? Nah..she is not pills. Pills has Nine West Women's Towsley Leather Boots on and this one doesn't.
Click to expand...

 
I can't see pills pic... everyone else has tho!  It's not fair!


----------



## Bonzi

Even *I* think that is impressive, I have to admit..... and a bit jealous....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who that? Nah..she is not pills. Pills has Nine West Women's Towsley Leather Boots on and this one doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see pills pic... everyone else has tho!  It's not fair!
Click to expand...

She took it off very quickly. I just saw a glimpse of it then it was gone. I go by hearsaying on that one.


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> Even *I* think that is impressive, I have to admit..... and a bit jealous....


You shouldn't be. One side effect of those can be a constant back ache. I used to have a friend who always complained about the issue and wanted to do a reduction.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even *I* think that is impressive, I have to admit..... and a bit jealous....
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be. One side effect of those can be a constant back ache. I used to have a friend who always complained about the issue and wanted to do a reduction.
Click to expand...

 
heck, I might even join you with her... yeah yeah, the pain is worth the raving lust that it would cause in men!


----------



## Hugo Furst

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even *I* think that is impressive, I have to admit..... and a bit jealous....
> 
> 
> 
> You shouldn't be. One side effect of those can be a constant back ache. I used to have a friend who always complained about the issue and wanted to do a reduction.
Click to expand...


Friend of my granddaughter was 'blessed' with GG, til she was able to get reduction after they graduated.

(amazing what they talk about when they think grampa has dozed off)


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who that? Nah..she is not pills. Pills has Nine West Women's Towsley Leather Boots on and this one doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't see pills pic... everyone else has tho!  It's not fair!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She took it off very quickly. I just saw a glimpse of it then it was gone. I go by hearsaying on that one.
Click to expand...

 
There are a lot of pics out here (not in the Gallery) - you have to keep looking.....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> heck, I might even join you with her... yeah yeah, the pain is worth the raving lust that it would cause in men!


Honey????!!!  Vanity...


----------



## Bonzi

What size do you think that girl has in that pic?

I'd be happy with D or DD


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> heck, I might even join you with her... yeah yeah, the pain is worth the raving lust that it would cause in men!
> 
> 
> 
> Honey????!!!  Vanity...
Click to expand...

 
okay it's just all talk I admit.... <blush>


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> What size do you think that girl has in that pic?
> 
> I'd be happy with D or DD


DD


----------



## Bonzi

they have these charts on Google images but I think they are WAY off....


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> What size do you think that girl has in that pic?
> 
> I'd be happy with D or DD




Is she an actress/model, do you know her name?


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size do you think that girl has in that pic?
> 
> I'd be happy with D or DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she an actress/model, do you know her name?
Click to expand...

 
sure we're best friends!
I think she's likely an internet star or possibly porn!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> What size do you think that girl has in that pic?
> 
> I'd be happy with D or DD


The problem from my viewpoint with those big guns is that, although the sensitivity exists and gives pleasure to the recipient, contraction is very limited (generally speaking) making it less exciting to me.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size do you think that girl has in that pic?
> 
> I'd be happy with D or DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she an actress/model, do you know her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure we're best friends!
> I think she's likely an internet star or possibly porn!
Click to expand...


I asked, because I know a site dedicated to breast size of celebrities, etc


----------



## Bonzi

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size do you think that girl has in that pic?
> 
> I'd be happy with D or DD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is she an actress/model, do you know her name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure we're best friends!
> I think she's likely an internet star or possibly porn!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked, because I know a site dedicated to breast size of celebrities, etc
Click to expand...

 
ah, no I just found that in a random Google search, it wasn't even a search about breasts!


----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## Sgt_Gath




----------



## ChrisL

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


>


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

I like the "Self Love" one.. that is hot!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I like the "Self Love" one.. *that is hot!*


Just like you are.....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the "Self Love" one.. *that is hot!*
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you are.....
Click to expand...

 
hmmmm looking for the right pic or emoji.... can't find it....
something along the lines of me jumping on top of you.....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> hmmmm looking for the right pic or emoji.... can't find it....
> something along the lines of *me jumping on top of you....*.


Uhummmmmmmm.....


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm looking for the right pic or emoji.... can't find it....
> something along the lines of *me jumping on top of you....*.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhummmmmmmm.....
Click to expand...

 
... so we can wrestle!


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> ... so we can wrestle!


Is it fucking hot in here???? Let me check the thermostat.... in the meantime sweatshirt is coming off....


----------



## Iceweasel

You two seriously need to get a room.


----------



## defcon4

Iceweasel said:


> You two seriously need to get a room.


Hello there Ice.... How is the room temperature over there? It is hot as fuck over here.....


----------



## dilloduck

Iceweasel said:


> You two seriously need to get a room.


that would mess up the thrill of the public exposure aspect.


----------



## Iceweasel

defcon4 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two seriously need to get a room.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there Ice.... How is the room temperature over there? It is hot as fuck over here.....
Click to expand...

You need a cold shower, she's too far away.


----------



## Iceweasel

dilloduck said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two seriously need to get a room.
> 
> 
> 
> that would mess up the thrill of the public exposure aspect.
Click to expand...

We need videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... so we can wrestle!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fucking hot in here???? Let me check the thermostat.... in the meantime sweatshirt is coming off....
Click to expand...

 
did you mean sweatpants?


----------



## dilloduck

Iceweasel said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two seriously need to get a room.
> 
> 
> 
> that would mess up the thrill of the public exposure aspect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need videos or it didn't happen.
Click to expand...


might try daring Bonzai in her other thread


----------



## defcon4

Iceweasel said:


> You need a cold shower, she's too far away.


How do you know?


----------



## Bonzi

Iceweasel said:


> You two seriously need to get a room.


 
which 2?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... so we can wrestle!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it fucking hot in here???? Let me check the thermostat.... in the meantime sweatshirt is coming off....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you mean sweatpants?
Click to expand...

No, no self gratification....saving ammo...


----------



## Bonzi

I'll dance for you too ... "ice ice baby"......


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> I'll dance for you too ... "ice ice baby"......


Come on honey... now you are dancing for Ice? WTF?


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll dance for you too ... "ice ice baby"......
> 
> 
> 
> Come on honey... now you are dancing for Ice? WTF?
Click to expand...

 
sexual frustration makes you do crazy things... where are you???


----------



## Bonzi

he didn't take me up on my offer anyway.......


----------



## dilloduck

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll dance for you too ... "ice ice baby"......
> 
> 
> 
> Come on honey... now you are dancing for Ice? WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sexual frustration makes you do crazy things... where are you???
Click to expand...


Shower prolly


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> sexual frustration makes you do crazy things... where are you???


What sexual frustration? You are mistaken anticipation with frustration sweetheart....


----------



## Bonzi

dilloduck said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll dance for you too ... "ice ice baby"......
> 
> 
> 
> Come on honey... now you are dancing for Ice? WTF?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sexual frustration makes you do crazy things... where are you???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shower prolly
Click to expand...

 
well you're still here so apparently I'm not doing my "job" ...........


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> he didn't take me up on my offer anyway.......


That's a good thing... male solidarity... Thank you Ice!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> he didn't take me up on my offer anyway.......
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good thing... male solidarity... Thank you Ice!!!!!
Click to expand...

 
what bout dillo?


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> what bout dillo?


Dildoduck is self gratifying at the moment he will lose interest when he is done....


----------



## Bonzi

doesn't take much for some I guess....


----------



## defcon4

Bonzi said:


> doesn't take much for some I guess....


Apparently not 


dilloduck said:


> Certainly for a few precious moments


----------



## dilloduck

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> what bout dillo?
> 
> 
> 
> Dildoduck is self gratifying at the moment he will lose interest when he is done....
Click to expand...


Only briefly


----------



## Bonzi

it's not like there is any limit.......


----------



## dilloduck

Bonzi said:


> it's not like there is any limit.......


I know right ?


----------



## ChrisL

Eww.  You old folks are nasty!  *barf*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi

yeah, good luck with that.....


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## saveliberty

ChrisL said:


> Eww.  You old folks are nasty!  *barf*



Didn't learn a thing did you?  I believe the term was vomit.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

SHARP - Sexual. Harassment. Assault. Response. Prevention.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------

